# اصل الكهرباء



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

الكهرباء عي الاصل هي حركة جزئيات الارض في وقت معين
اليكم بقية الموضوع للنقاش والتبسيط 
ومن ثم التعريب


----------



## يحي الحربي (16 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ...هل ننتظر الموضوع ام انك نسيت ؟


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

لا اخي العزيو لم انسي
ولكن اردت لن نشنرك جميعا
نعم 
الكهرباء لا تزيد عن كونها حركة منتضمة لتلك الجزئيات 
ثم عملية تصنيعها ايضا لا يزيد عن كونه تجميع تلك الجزئييات 
ثم ان التجميع يكون بعدة طرق


----------



## الدليمي المحب (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لتفعيل الموضوع اشارك معكم في توجيهكم للوصلة التالية:
http://www.yabeyrouth.com/pages/index3137.htmhttp://www.yabeyrouth.com/pages/index3137.htm


----------



## طلال عيد (21 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة امل (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## alnouri (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على ماتقدمت به 
اخوكم النورى اللافى .... طرابلس ليبيا


----------



## سامى القلينى (16 مايو 2008)

نفعنا الله واياكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## سامى القلينى (16 مايو 2008)

نفعنا الله واياكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء اخوك سامى


----------



## عمر خالدمحمودالسيد (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فيفيان عبد (26 يونيو 2008)

الكهرباء هى عباره عن حركه الالكترونات فى خطوط مستقيمه


----------



## سلام عبدالواحد (7 يوليو 2008)

م. محمد عبد الحميد قال:


> الكهرباء عي الاصل هي حركة جزئيات الارض في وقت معين
> اليكم بقية الموضوع للنقاش والتبسيط
> ومن ثم التعريب


بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ .​


----------



## المهندس النحاس (5 أغسطس 2008)

على حد علمي
إلى الأن نستطيع إدراك ظواهر وخصائص الكهربيه والمغناطيسيه 
ولكننا لا نستطيع إدراك مـاهـيتها

شكرا لك مهندس


----------



## موشاكس (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جسر الأمل (7 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## التوزري (11 أغسطس 2008)

لا صعوبة في ادراك معاني الكهرباء
فهي ببساطة شديدة انتقال اجزاء الاجسام من مكان عال الى مكان سافل
و الالفاض الغربية ليست مقنعة في الحقيقة لان كلمات سالب و موجب لا معنى حقيقي لها 
فالامر كله حركة و الحركة لا تكون الا للاجسام اذا فالمتحرك جسم ثم لا بد له من محرك فالمحرك هو ضغط الفرق فين العالي و السافل فتنتقل الاجسام من الاعلى الى الاسفل ثم لا يحد من تلك الحركة الا ما تجده الاجسام في طريق حركتها و تلك هي المقاومة


----------



## موشاكس (12 أغسطس 2008)

*الموصل*

المعروف ان الكهرباء يجب عندما ان توصل ان يكون هنلك موصل بين اسالب والومجب علي لا يكون عازل بين اطرفين:16:


----------



## التوزري (10 سبتمبر 2008)

موشاكس قال:


> المعروف ان الكهرباء يجب عندما ان توصل ان يكون هنلك موصل بين اسالب والومجب علي لا يكون عازل بين اطرفين:16:


ركز اخي معي جيدا جيدا
الذرة تتكون من نواة و دوائر 
الدائرة الاخيرة في التي تسمح لاجزائها التحرر منها بسهولة
الاجزاء المتحررة تبحث دائما عن مكان منخفض تستقر فيه
تلك الاجزاء ادا جمعناها و تحكمنا فيها اصبحت ذات ضغط مرتفع 
و اذا ارسلناها بحثت عن امكنة منخفضة في ذرات اخرى


----------



## وردة الصحراء (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## مسعود سود (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## طه مصطفي محمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أفيدوني أفادكم الله
:1:


​سبب دخولي لهذا المنتدى تحديدا هو رغبتي الجامحة في نشر كيفية صناعة خلية شمسية و دارة كهربائية بسيطة ببطارية تشحن نهالاا و تدعم المصباح طوال الليل .:28:
فإذا بي أجد مجموعة من المعلومات التي لاتقل أهمية ك الطاقة البدية و الداعمة للبيئة كمحركات الهدروجينية و و طرق توليد الكهرباء 
أطمع في كرم الجميع من لديه خبرة في أحد الميدين الطاقة البديلة من ترجم أو تبسيط ماتوصل أليه العلم من سبقنا في الميدان :19:
قصد النهوض بالأمة و إنطلاق من ما وصل إليه من سبقنا في الميدان :73:​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ​


----------



## احمدمحمدكمال (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الكهرباء مشتقة من الاليكترون والكهرباء هي حركة الاليكترونات ويتم تحريك الاليكترونات عن طريق فرق الجهد


----------



## مهندسه ميشوو (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيه جداااا على مجهودك


----------

